# Why was my thread removed



## P3@c#3s (Dec 19, 2021)

I made a fursona introduction thread in general,and it's been removed. No notification, nothing. Just, gone. It was there an hour ago, now it's gone. What happened?  There was nothing inappropriate or against site policies. Can anyone help me? I actually put a lot of time into it.


----------



## P3@c#3s (Dec 19, 2021)

So, um, I found it. But it's still not showing in my posted threads.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 19, 2021)

Spam filter periodically grabs legitimate posts and I have to manually approve them.


----------



## SteveRambo1337 (Dec 26, 2021)

Same with my introduction thread. My intro post is on premoderation and I'm not sure if I did something wrong or all threads from new users get premoderated?


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 26, 2021)

Spam filter is just super attentive to new users. Should be good now.


----------



## Outré (Dec 27, 2021)

P3@c#3s said:


> I made a fursona introduction thread in general,and it's been removed. No notification, nothing. Just, gone. It was there an hour ago, now it's gone. What happened?  There was nothing inappropriate or against site policies. Can anyone help me? I actually put a lot of time into it.


I had a similar problem when I first made an introduction post… it ended up coming back after a posted it a second time, haha.


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello I'm new to the place I just made a thread about me opening up commissions and it's gone now? Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 22, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Spam filter is just super attentive to new users. Should be good now.


^


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 23, 2022)

everyone here thinking it's a mistake but the truth is you must win your posting right in mortal combat


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 24, 2022)

I wish that were true.


----------



## Roomax (Mar 18, 2022)

My thread has gone too, but i just wanted to solve problems with site availability...  I'm not sure if it was deleted\disapproved manually or just automatic spam filter closed\hid it because i'm new user too...


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 18, 2022)

Auto filter.


----------

